# Da hat aber jemand hunger ! Wer ???



## Tomy26 (13. Okt. 2020)

Hallo

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr hunderte von __ Schnecken beim Rückschneiden der __ Wasserschraube hatte,
war ich doch sehr verwundert das ich letztes Wochenende gerade mal 10 gefunden habe.
  Das war letztes Jahr an Schnecken in ca 1,5 m² Wasserschraube.

Diese Jahr nur 10 oder 15 Posthornschnecken, sehe schon seid 3-4 Monaten kaum noch eine.
Am Wochenende dann eine Ecke am Ufer gefunden 
hunderte Schneckenhäuser, alle sind leer und kaputt.

Welches Tier steht denn so auf Schnecken ?
    

Bis zum Wochenende war der gesamte Bereich nicht einsehbar und zugewachsen.
Außer __ Moderlieschen habe ich keine Fische im Teich.


----------



## Turbo (13. Okt. 2020)

Salü Tomy

Vielleicht ist ja ein Krebs eingewandert. 
Aber hoffentlich ein __ Edelkrebs und nicht einer der auszurotenden Arten.


----------



## Marion412 (13. Okt. 2020)

Es könnten auch Drosseln oder Amseln sein. Google mal nach Schneckenschmiede , könnte bei dir auch passen , da ziemlich viel Schneckenhäuser ja auf dem Land liegen .


----------



## Tomy26 (14. Okt. 2020)

@Marion412  Die Menge und die zerstörten Schneckenhäuser passen aber es ist kein Stein vorhanden und ein großer Teil der Häuser liegt auch unter Wasser.

@Turbo Könnte passen da ja im gesamten Teich kaum noch Schnecke oder sonstiges Kleingetier ist.
Wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke hatte ich kaum Getier beim Abkeschern des schwimmenden Grünschnitts, letztes Jahr waren nicht nur viele __ Schnecken sondern auch Mengen an Käfern und Libellenlarven dabei.
In dem kleinen Bereich der bereits freigeschnitten ist sammeln sich auch kaum Fische (__ Moderlieschen)

Werde später mal suchen was Krebse so alles anstellen. Kennt einer eine gute Infoseite ?

Habe noch mal im Bild gezoomt


----------



## krallowa (14. Okt. 2020)

Moin,

könnten aber auch Raten gewesen sein.
Die Ränder von den Schneckenhäusern auf dem letzten Bild haben so gezackte Ränder, wie abgeknabbert.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Turbo (14. Okt. 2020)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/edelkrebse.50747/#post-602318

https://www.edelkrebs.ch


----------



## Tomy26 (14. Okt. 2020)

@Turbo Danke für den Link. Im Forum den hatte ich schon gefunden.
Aber alles was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe zeigt aber das es keine Krebse sind die soviel Hunger haben.
Alle Beiträge die ich gefunden habe stellen ihn als Nützling da.
Für so ein Schachtfeld müssten es auch sehr viele sein und dann hätte ich sie schon lange gesehen.

@krallowa 
Weisst du was sonst noch zu sehen sein muss wenn es eine Ratte wäre !
- Laufpfade ???
- ???
- ?????


----------



## Ida17 (14. Okt. 2020)

Hey Frank,

das wird wohl eine oder im schlimmsten Fall mehrere Ratten gewesen sein.
Die Biester vertilgen alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. Bei mir flitzen die am Teich rum und gehen auch gerne mal auf Tauchgang 
Mein Hund taucht dann auch hinterher, mit Erfolg


----------



## Tomy26 (15. Okt. 2020)

@Ida17 Kann ich deinen Hund mal leihen  wir haben 2 Katzen, 
fangen machen die ja so ab und an aber hinterher Tauchen


----------



## Ida17 (19. Okt. 2020)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Kann ich deinen Hund mal leihen


Einfach mal abends ne Stunde draußen lassen, den Tartortreiniger würde ich dann vor dem Frühstück umgehend kommen lassen


----------



## hessi (19. Okt. 2020)

Bei mir liegen auch viele leere Posthornschneckenhäuser neben dem Teich,hab dann die Wildkamera aufgestellt und wirklich Ratten fotografiert.Hab dann Fallen gestellt und in 2 Monaten knapp 20!! Wanderratten erlegt.Tagsüber hab ich noch nie eine gesehen,deshalb war ich erstaunt als ich sie auf der Kamera hatte.


----------



## krallowa (21. Okt. 2020)

Moin,

also wenn wir hier schon beim Thema "Ratten" sidn.
Bei mir hat sich im letzten Winter eine oder mehrere Ratten im SunSun Filter gemütlich gemacht.
Ich lasse im Winter nur das Wasser ab, reinige die Matten und lasse den Filter dann draußen stehen.
Die Ratten sind dann über den Auslauf des Filters (DN 75) in den Filter geklettert, haben die Matten angefressen und in der Kammer dann allerlei Getier verputzt.
Es lagen dort unzählige Knochenreste und Muschelschalen.
Ich schätze mal das sie auch kleine Mäuse und anderes Getier dort gefressen haben.
Seitdem ist der Auslauf mit mehreren kleinen Steinen verschlossen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2020)

krallowa schrieb:


> Seitdem ist der Auslauf mit mehreren kleinen Steinen verschlossen.


Och keine Sorge, die Nagen sich auch durch das Gehäuse.
6mm PE sind da Ratz fatz durch.


----------



## hessi (21. Okt. 2020)

Seit einiger Zeit haben wir Steinmarder auf dem Grundstück seit dem hatte ich keine Ratte mehr in der Falle.Ratten sind schon schlimm,überall kacken die hin,fressen den Hühnern und den Kaninchen das Futter weg.Ich bin Tierfreund aber bei Ratten hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## Turbo (21. Okt. 2020)

Apropos kacken. Habe seit Jahren einen Igel der macht das regelmässig genau vor der Fahrertüre meines Autos. 
Könnte der sein, den wir als verweisten Baby Igel aufgezogen und danach ausgewildert haben. 
Was will er wohl damit sagen?
Lg Patrik


----------



## PeBo (21. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Was will er wohl damit sagen?


Hallo Patrik, vielleicht hat ihm euer Essen damals nicht geschmeckt 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (21. Okt. 2020)

Hatte wohl eine versch...  Jugend.


----------



## Tomy26 (21. Okt. 2020)

@hessi
Dann werde ich mal eine Kamera bemühen damit ich nicht aus versehen noch unsere Igel um die Ecke bringe.
Davon haben wir dieses Jahr wieder vielr inkl. Nachwuchs
  
  der Passt noch in eine Hand 230 Gramm 

Die Katzen waren letzten Monat schon fleißig, war aber bestimmt nicht alles !
  14 cm ist der kleine Pflasterstein  



Turbo schrieb:


> Was will er wohl damit sagen?



Willst du andeuten das es Igel sein könnten ??
- mehr als am Rand habe ich die noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Turbo (22. Okt. 2020)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Willst du andeuten das es Igel sein könnten ??


Sehe von meinen Igeln immer nur die Hinterlassenschaft vor der Autotüre und die abgenagten Äpfel etc. die wir bereitlegen. Die können sich offenbar perfekt tarnen. Kann daher auch eine Tauchertruppe nicht ausschliessen.  
Lg Patrik


----------



## Ida17 (22. Okt. 2020)

krallowa schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich im letzten Winter eine oder mehrere Ratten im SunSun Filter gemütlich gemacht.


Deswegen läuft bei mir der Filter durch, so was brauche ich nicht 
Geht aber auch nur wenn der Winter sich milde zeigt... 
@Tomy26: Da haben die Katzen doch ordentlich zugelangt, weiter so!


----------



## hessi (22. Okt. 2020)

Hab schon Ratten durch den Teich schwimmen sehn,die haben es sich unter der Holzterasse gemütlich gemacht,geben einen ekligen Geruch von sich.


----------



## Tomy26 (22. Okt. 2020)

@hessi was hast du als Köder in die Falle getan ?


----------



## hessi (22. Okt. 2020)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> @hessi was hast du als Köder in die Falle getan ?



Ich hab die schwarzen Störfutter Pellets genommen.Hab eine Kunststoff Schlagfalle für Ratten benutzt und die genau vor den Eingang der Rattenhöhle gestellt und mit Brennholzscheiden zugestellt damit keine Katze oder was anderes in die Falle gerät.Anfangs hatte ich teilweise zwei Ratten pro Tag drin,seit ner Woche ist Ruhe.
Es waren knapp 20 Stück nur bei einem Bau.


----------



## Minimolch (23. Okt. 2020)

@Tomy26 
Der Igel in deinem Teich ist ja süß. Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, dass sie sich in den Teich stellen 
Ist allerdings nicht gut, wenn sie bei Tageslicht rumlaufen. Auch sieht es auf den Fotos so aus, als ob sie einen Hungerknick haben (das ist der Absatz zwischen Kopf und Körper) .
Kannst du ihnen Futter hinstellen?
LG Martina


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2020)

Minimolch schrieb:


> Ist allerdings nicht gut, wenn sie bei Tageslicht rumlaufen. Auch sieht es auf den Fotos so aus, als ob sie einen Hungerknick haben


Das sieht aber nach einem Sommerbild aus ....
Und rein optisch ein sehr junges Tier


----------



## Tomy26 (24. Okt. 2020)

@Minimolch 
Das Bild war aus Juli und ca. 17 Uhr
Ja der Igel war sehr ungewöhnlich, er ist die ganze Zeit im Wasser am Uferbereich rumgelaufen.
Wir haben uns ihn dann näher angesehen. Flöhe und __ Zecken hatte er eine Wurmkur hat er bekommen.
Atemgeräuche waren aber noral, keine Lungenwürmer, Gewicht weis ich nicht mehr aber es war wenig.
Wir haben ihn dann ins Futterhaus gesetzt dort hat er noch was gefressen und irgenwann war er dann weg.
Wir haben ein Futterhaus und 3 Schlafhäuser, leider wird nur eins genuzt, auf dem Grundstück verteilt und immer schon viele Igel.
Es kommen immer mal wieder neue und abgemargerte hinzu dann sieht man sie auch mal am Tag.
Solange sie aber nicht krank oder verletzt sind setzen wir sie ins Futterhaus und hoffen das sie am nächsten Tag wieder den Weg zu uns finden.

Seid wir ein geschlossenes Futterhaus 2018 aufgestellt haben gibt es diese Bilder leider nicht mehr aber für die Igel ist ein geschlossenes Haus besser.


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Nov. 2020)

So unsere Katze war wieder fleißig.
Ohne Schwanz ist sie 18 cm lang
Auf der Kamera habe ich bis jetzt noch keine gesehen , werde sie heute noch mal anders ausrichten.
Können Ratten IR Licht sehen ?


----------



## hessi (1. Nov. 2020)

Ich denk schon das Ratten IR Licht sehen.
Auf meiner Wildkamera konnte man gut sehen das sie auf die Aufnahme reagiert haben.


----------



## Tomy26 (10. Nov. 2020)

So wollte dann doch mal zwei Gäste zeigen, auch wenn es nicht die befürchteten Ratten sind.





_View: https://youtu.be/0lh6_dTKKR4_





_View: https://youtu.be/ENhPHBMfBlM_





_View: https://youtu.be/2w5Y9v2nJ0s_


----------



## Tomy26 (27. Dez. 2020)

Wieder was neues
Nachdem unsere Katze 6 Ratten gefangen hat und jetzt schon seid 3 Wochen keine mehr nach Hause bringt hoffe ich das Problem ist gelöst.
Leider ist der Bestand an __ Schnecken sehr klein geworden.
Letztes Jahr habe ich beim schneiden der __ Wasserschraube hunderte Schnecken aussortiert bevor ich den Grünschnitt entsorgt habe,
  

diese Jahr waren es ganze 11 Stück.
Der Laufpfad an der Grundstücksgrenze sieht auch nicht mehr benutzt aus und verschwindet langsam wieder.

Dafür haben sich zwei Vögel um die Bestand an Tauben gekümmert.
Einen Bussard haben wir hier schon des öfteren gesehen aber leider ist noch kein Foto geglückt.
Eein Nachbar hat eine Glückstreffer im Garten gelandet.
Bei ihm war es ein Sperber.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Frank, bei mir geht es mit der Schneckenpopulation auch immer rauf und runter im 2 - 3 Jahresrhythmus. Könnte also an irgend welchen Umwelteinflüssen liegen und nicht nur an den unliebsamen Haustieren.


----------



## PeBo (27. Dez. 2020)

An meinem Teich habe ich dieses Jahr nicht eine einzige Schnecke mehr gesehen. Vielleicht hat es irgendwas zu tun mit dem Kalkgehalt des Wassers. Das Schneckengehäuse besteht ja bestimmt auch aus kalkähnlichen Substanzen.
Vor 2-3 Jahren waren bei mir noch hunderte __ Schnecken im bewachsenen Bachlauf.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> An meinem Teich habe ich dieses Jahr nicht eine einzige Schnecke mehr gesehen. Vielleicht hat es irgendwas zu tun mit dem Kalkgehalt des Wassers. Das Schneckengehäuse besteht ja bestimmt auch aus kalkähnlichen Substanzen.
> Vor 2-3 Jahren waren bei mir noch hunderte __ Schnecken im bewachsenen Bachlauf.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Hallo Peter!
Ja stimmt, Teich Schnecken brauchen fürs Gehäuse Kalk. GH Härte erhöhen oder für Kalk sorgen.  Gruß Willi


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2020)

Tja Peter, was soll man da mutmaßen.
Deine Pflanzen und Fische wachsen noch also sollte auch genug Kalk vorhanden sein.
Kann also alles mögliche sein.


----------

